# Need 2-3 for either Sunday November 22nd or Monday November 23rd



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I am posting this on behalf of another forum member. He has himself and two others (3 total) and they are wanting to get offshore for some yellowfin and wahoo; maybe slide back inshore for some groupers to round out the box. PM me for more details if interested.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

EDIT: TRIP IS FULL! THANK YOU PFF!! :usaflag:clap


----------

